# My new planted tank.. did I plant hairgrass too densely? How much CO2?



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

So this is my planted tank that I set up recently. I bought 3 big plants of hairgrass and I had more than enough to cover the tank therefore each clump is so big. Can this work against me?

Previously this same setup failed and all my hairgrass turned yellow (and I dont know why  ) So i threw it all out. I was assuming it was because I didnt have a CO2 system.. which I have now got. I have no replanted new plants.

So couple questions:

1) Is planting this densely a bad thing?
2) How many CO2 bbm should I have for hairgrass to fully carpet?

Any tips would help!


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

I really like how it's looking so far. Is that rotala rontundifolia in the back? Looking forward to see this grow in. Good luck with the DHG. I'm trying DHG for the first time in my high tech tank now. Just planted it about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I think it's growing but very slowly. Not sure if my substrate is a problem as I'm using EcoComplete. Looks like you're using AquaSoil.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think planting hairgrass densely is a bad thing. They tend to carpet tightly anyways. You are probably right in that the last time they failed in doing well is that they really need CO2 to do well. How big is your tank? Is that ~ 10 gallon? If so I think you should start with 1 bubble per 2 seconds. That should be enough. If the fish are alright and the plants look a little unhealthy then I would boost your CO2 to 1 bubble/sec though that is a bit on the aggressive side for 10 gal.


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah I'm not sure if its DHG or sp mini.. or if theyre the same? Are your plants doing ok? They are green? Mine dont seem to be rooting.. but then again its only been less than a week haha. Anyone with experience able to give us tips?


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks @Reckon for your response. I've heard so many different things on the internet it makes this very stressful whether I am doing this right or not. I've heard planting densely is good.. but I've also heard its bad as they dont spread as much.. etc.

Argh haha. I'll just wait.. and boost my CO2 to 1 bubble per 2 seconds then. 6 hours a day?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

You should do a small trimming at the top of the grasses to observe growth. Observe over the weeks and see if they produce runners or they grow more taller. If they produce runners and grow a bit taller it means you have enough light and your plant is doing fine. If it doesn't spread and just grow up then you probably need more light. If it doesn't change at all over several weeks or some blades start to brown it means you need to balance your CO2 and fix your fertilizer doses.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dawna said:


> You should do a small trimming at the top of the grasses to observe growth. Observe over the weeks and see if they produce runners or they grow more taller. If they produce runners and grow a bit taller it means you have enough light and your plant is doing fine. If it doesn't spread and just grow up then you probably need more light. If it doesn't change at all over several weeks or some blades start to brown it means you need to balance your CO2 and fix your fertilizer doses.


That's fantastic advice.

Tradebaron: What size tank is that you are keeping? How long are your lights on for? What type of CO2 system are you using?


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

I am using an ADA 60p tank.. so 18 gallons. My lights are aquasky.. I think they are VERY bright. My Co2 system is a DIY (baking soda and acid) I usually put my lights on 6-8 hrs.. same time with my Co2 inject. I turn it on after work (9-5 job) and turn it off when I go to sleep.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I would turn on the CO2 1 hour before the lights come on and then off when the lights go off. 1 bubble per 2 sec is probably about right for your tank size. You may still want to turn it up a bit more later on based on what you see. Might be hard to regulate with DIY though?
I keep a 30 gal tank and I inject about 2 bubbles per sec.


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Alright, I'll listen to your advice. No its not hard.. this DIY i bought a valve to it so I can adjust it easily. I know how much to turn. I noticed my water surface has lots of co2 bubbles in it.. not sure if thats a good or bad thing? I now try to aim my filter output to push the co2 bubbles downwards towards the hairgrass in hopes they get fed the co2. 

Yes those are rotala rontundifolia for whoever asked earlier. Now those things grow like crazy. I can see them grow each day.. its crazy. Hairgrass not so much though so far..


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice set up!!! Love the rock placement. I would put the diffuser where the current is though, maybe on the other end of the tank where it will be hit with the outflow. This is maybe why you see a bit of co2 bubbles in the surface because it is not getting diffuse properly. 

Last thing, With that kind of a set up I would really consider buying a co2 system.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

or put the co2 in the intake.


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

what do you mean put the diffuser in the intake? Like beside the filter intake?? So the bubbles get sucked up in the filter?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Only problem with doing that is you can wear the filter's impeller out quicker as it's not designed to be chopping bubbles but rtaher sucker h2o.


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Well currently I have it placed below my Violet glass pipe (ADA knockoff) and for some reason... that pipe sucks those bubbles in for a quick second then spit it back out. I dont understand the physics of this. This pipe sucks things and spit back out. I guess that works to my advantage since I want those co2 bubbles to stay as long as i can in the tank..?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

What kind of filter you using? Maybe you can try inserting an inline co2 reactor through a canister filter which purposely chops up your co2 before being carried out through your filter's outlet or in your case, your lily pipe. Not only does it remove the co2 diffuser distraction from your lovely aquascape but the finely chopped co2 diffused in the water will be pushed out through the pipe and should thoroughly circulate throughout the tank


----------

